# How do you keep the water clean?



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

My goat water gets dirty very quickly. I empty the water tubs every other day and scrub with a heavy duty scrub brush weekly. I've tried some drop in cleaners but the goats just took them and scattered them. Anyone got any good ideas?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

We just use buckets that get changed at least daily and most times twice a day.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We just change the water alot. I do add applecider vinegar to my goats water though because they love it & that helps to keep water buckets clean too I guess. Mine usually drink so much though but I know for folks with big troughs the applecider vinegar helps to keep alge, etc. down.


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

I use the apple cider vinegar too. I also asked them very nicely not to pee or poop in their water, but that suggestion was ignored.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

BothFeet said:


> I use the apple cider vinegar too. I also asked them very nicely not to pee or poop in their water, but that suggestion was ignored.



My boys are the only one's that seem to do that! Plus it doesn't help that they pee on there beards then take a drink. I just keep changing water.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I got a bigger barn and now they don't poo or pee in it. It is also placed i where they have no reason to stand with their behinds over the water trough. The feed is way on the other side of the room.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Weird you guys have to change water daily. I don't have to - the only time it gets dirty is when my ducks/geese have access to it. Right now they don't have access to the doe's water, but I'm going to have to rig something up for the buck water to keep the durned geese from reaching through the panel and dabbling in it. I need to get out there and change it, now that I'm reminded, LOL...


----------



## BothFeet (Dec 3, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> Plus it doesn't help that they pee on there beards then take a drink.


Ah yes, I remember when we learned not to pet the boys ... gee their hair is always so stiff and sticky on their heads ... ohhhhhhhhh.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

I normally let my goats run out during the day and they have access to the pond and creek. But... for ones that are penned, I have tubs that get filled twice a day. I never had anyone fouling it with waste. I also feed and water outside... never in a shed or barn.... that is in winter. The rest of the year, there is no reason for me to water since they have access to the ponds and creek. 

Pasturing goats solves a lot of problems, including deworming. We have lots of cedars and some sericea lespideza which are natural dewormers for goats.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

My horses and goats share a huge water trough with an automatic waterer. I add cider vinegar every other day.

They don't seem to want to foul it.

Well, except when we had that big freeze and I was carting out buckets of hot water to the barn.....then they were DANCING in the water trough. They seemed to think the ice was fun.


----------



## jd4020 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just have two girls at this time. I have two 5 gallons buckets that I switch out every day. I keep a scrub brush by the spigot to clean the buckets when they need it. I keep the bucket in the barn in their pen so it doesn't grow algae in the summer. Since they don't go out when it's raining or the winter weather is really foul, (in that case I just close the doors and keep them in) they need the water inside with them. 
Yeah they occasionally get berries in it but, I figure that's just part of it, no big deal. Even when I had more I watered this way, just used more buckets.
jd


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I hang our 5 gal water buckets on the walls of the barn.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Where I can, I put the water buckets on the outside of the fence so they can't get their feet in or on the rim, or back up to it. I use a plastic strainer and dip out any pieces of hay but still change the water and scrub the bucket every 3 or so days.


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

I bring water out twice a day in the winter.


----------



## Bfly Farmer (Aug 8, 2006)

We use large troughs and don't have problems with the goats fowling it, but during the summer, I use small fish to keep the tanks clean. Not like I need to worry about the goats eating them.


----------

